# Building a Mud Motor



## SRiffle (Sep 26, 2013)

im thinking about purchasing plans to build my own long tail mud motor. any tips or advice about doing it or any recommendations before i start this project?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

This guy on youtube shows you just about step by step. Post up a few pics when your done, Good luck.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Get a good welder!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

1200 Harley Sportster engine would be sweet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

finished my first build about 2 weeks ago I used a 13hp predator from H.F for the motor,the plans from ebay will help as a guide for parts and a general how to manual.but you still need some fabrication skill's a good welder and the ability to use it is a must.take your time think things through and remember GOOGLE is your friend.and if i can help you with anything feel free to ask.I will be starting my next build soon.


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Built mine last year, plans off of you tube. been using it this year and it works great.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey ds, what do you think your final cost was on the build? Besides the welder, wire , and gas. Kinda have that for free ish. I am just wondering cuz you can never have to many projects right?

Tony


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

total coat was less then a $1000 .for my build i bought the prop and u-joint from backwater mud motors and the transom mount from bog hog mud motors so that brought the end price up a little.these things are a lot of fun to build that's why i'm starting another one i need a winter project.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought a 27 hp do it yourself built motor and the universal joints keep coming lose. I'm not mechanically inclined. I was thinking the angle could be off

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## QuackyDuck (Nov 30, 2008)

Sent PM


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

duckbuster0123 said:


> I bought a 27 hp do it yourself built motor and the universal joints keep coming lose. I'm not mechanically inclined. I was thinking the angle could be off
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You need to use lock-tite then tighten them down-which side loosen's up on ya the shaft or motor side.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Both sides it so bad it snap pi ed welds

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

ds541 said:


> total coat was less then a $1000 .for my build i bought the prop and u-joint from backwater mud motors and the transom mount from bog hog mud motors so that brought the end price up a little.these things are a lot of fun to build that's why i'm starting another one i need a winter project.


Hey DS - I think I met you at Shiawassee at the launch on Tuesday of last week - you were heading out as my buddy and I were heading in. You definitely did a good job on that motor - it turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess nobody knows how to help. I'm willing to pay to have it fixed if that helps

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Permanent locktite and wire them to the u joint. I had a go devil and that's how they had theirs. Also check the Allignment of the motor to the shaft. If they are out of alignment the bolts will work themselves loose. I use locktite on every bolt I take out for anything on my surface drive. These motors are used hard, at least mine is. I whoop on it hard and with all the vibration and banging around locktite everything. And maintenance is key as well. I'm always checking belt tension, bolt torque etc. you dont drive them like an outboard so pm's are essential!


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

The alignment that u are talking about. How do I check it?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Haven't seen any like this in Michigan yet. Where my wife is from there's bunches of them.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

duckbuster0123 said:


> The alignment that u are talking about. How do I check it?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You could eyeball it if you've got a good eye or use a straight edge of some sort. If the motor is misaligned bad enough that the u joint won't take up the misalignment issue, bolts work loose and welds snap! It should be fairly obvious to see? Are you sure your motor is tight to the frame. 

Another question; Did you build it yourself or purchase it? U joints are made to run at an angle but the more aggressive the angle the more torque it will put on the joint and could loosen the bolts. I wonder if they were tightened correctly the first time? Without looking at the motor myself it is difficult to say. Check out the alignment of the motor to the shaft and motor to the frame and let me know what you find. 
Smoke


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought off a guy who's buddy built it. The alignment meaning, shaft straight with motor right. And the angle is pretty sever. My friend has a go devil and it is not even close to that angle of mine.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Well there you have a problem. If you can decrease the angle you'll be better off. It sounds like the motor vs the outdrive is at to steep an angle. You should figure out how to lesson your angle of attack on the motor. Ie lower your motor down some how. What's happening I believe is your steep angle is putting excessive pressure on your u joint and is stressing it so bad it actually loosens the locking bolts. You need to either get a breed quality u joint or decrease the angle. This should eliminate your issues.


----------

